# B&b or hotel



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Hello all. 
It seems we will be in Portugal earlier than planned. We have flights booked for 6th aug and we are due to sign for our house on 17th, furniture etc coming on 18th.
We would like to use the 12 days exploring the area and chillin ( shopping for stuff we need too ! )
Does anyone have recommendations for a place to stay for 12 days ?
Our house is in Cantenhede but we don't mind where we stay in the area as we will be hiring a car.
Don't mind cheap and cheerful !
Regards
KIm


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lots of places and price ranges from Residencia to the Bussaco Palace, Hotéis Alexandre de Almeida - Site Oficial around Bussaco which would be nice that time of year, coast will start being busy, take in the cold water spa or the museum local delicacy Leite Porco


----------



## readytoleave (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello, you could try the Best Western Hotel D Luis Coimbra which is an affordable 3 star hotel not too far away from Cantenhede. This hotel is showing availability from 6-18 Aug. If you go to costeffectivetravel dot com and search by hotel name, you can bring up all of the details about this. 

This hotel has good, modern facilities and the service is great.


----------

